# 4/8/18 13th Annual CHICAGOLAND KLASSIC BICYCLE SHOW & SWAP



## dj rudy k (Mar 3, 2018)

April 8th 


 
OPEN TO ALL MAKES AND MODELS & YEARS

PRE 30'S! - FAT TIRE! - MID WEIGHT! - BMX
LIGHT WEIGHT! - STINGRAY! - KRATE! -
MUSCLE BIKE! - WHIZZER ( Motor) TYPE! - JUVENILE
MINI BIKEs 

SHOW CLASS'S-- SPLIT- SURVIVOR / RESTORED / CUSTOM

SPECTATOR ADMISSION Donation to Food Bank
ENTRY FEE SHOW BIKES $5
Displayed inside Banquet Room
Swap Space OUT DOOR $20
SHOW HOURS 9AM-2M REGISTRATION & SET UP 7:30AM 9AM. 
TROPHY AWARDS 1:45 PM 
JUDGED & SPECTATOR VOTING !
BIKE CORAL FOR INDIVIDUAL BIKES FOR SALE $5 
Patio area overlooking swap area.
Location
T - Wood Restaurant 
1051 N. Wooddale Rd., Wooddale, IL
FOR MORE INFORMATION
CONTACT CAR SHOW PROMOTIONS
Rudy K. 224-587-6803 OR VISIT
http://www.facebook.com/DJRudyK
RAIN OR SHINE


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Mar 28, 2018)

WHO IS GOING?
GREAT SPRING SWAP AND SHOW!


----------



## the tinker (Mar 29, 2018)

I might be there.  I am thinking....... only thinking.... of bringing a couple bikes to sell.  Maybe the 35 Ranger. It's a hard decision to make. 3 grand in my hand at the show would make it for me... maybe......only maybe.... .


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Mar 29, 2018)

COME ONE COME ALL FOR AT LEAST THE COMRADESHIP!
YOU NEVER KNOW WHAT IS GOING TO SHOW UP!
10 DAYS AWAY!


----------



## mack0327 (Mar 30, 2018)

I'll be there to show a bike or two and hang out.


----------



## chevbel57 (Mar 30, 2018)

mack0327 said:


> I'll be there to show a bike or two and hang out.



I'll be there looking for some treasures.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Mar 30, 2018)

RED DAVIS 'THE UNICYCLE MAN WILL BE THERE!


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Apr 2, 2018)

WHO ELSE IS COMING?


----------



## mongeese (Apr 3, 2018)

WES PINCHOT said:


> WHO ELSE IS COMING?



Big John will be there. I am probably going.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Apr 3, 2018)

IS THIS MEET GOING TO BE INDOORS, OUTDOORS OR BOTH?


----------



## Junkman Bob (Apr 3, 2018)

I am hoping to go but being in the construction industry for 32 years I might get called in to work


----------



## JIM OWEN (Apr 4, 2018)

I'll be there.


----------



## vincev (Apr 5, 2018)

WES PINCHOT said:


> WHO IS GOING?
> GREAT SPRING SWAP AND SHOW!



Will probably be there.


----------



## SCHWINN TWIN (Apr 6, 2018)

dj rudy k said:


> April 8th View attachment 763070
> OPEN TO ALL MAKES AND MODELS & YEARS
> 
> PRE 30'S! - FAT TIRE! - MID WEIGHT! - BMX
> ...


----------



## bicycle larry (Apr 7, 2018)

don't for get to take some pictures for us cabers, that can not make it .


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Apr 7, 2018)

13 YEARS ALREADY!


----------



## Maskadeo (Apr 7, 2018)

Picking parts and bikes on my way there...


----------



## Maskadeo (Apr 8, 2018)




----------



## chevbel57 (Apr 8, 2018)

Here are few pics from the show. It was a very cold morning but a great turn out.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Apr 8, 2018)

NICE VARIETY OF SELLERS COMING A WAYS TO MEET!  THANKS FOR BEING THERE.
THOSE OF YOU WHO HAVE SCHWINNS WITH LOCKING FORKS THAT WANT
CYCLELOCK KEYS OR REPAIRS CAN CONTACT ME AT: 
WESPINCHOT@YAHOO.COM
AKA FENDER DOCTOR, EMERITUS.


----------



## the tinker (Apr 8, 2018)

here are a few more photos of today's swap. Lots of Cabers there.


  The unknown Caber came up from Indiana, and I got to meet Mike [Maskado]. Lots of old iron there. I did not want to buy any more bikes but I love lost causes. Couldn't resist this 37 ? Colson  for 90 bucks.

 Got the original fenders for it too. It's already on the stand...... Thinking "black paint-job".

 

 Seen a nice boy's Shelby,[ not pictured] go for 75. The badge alone was worth 35. The buy of the day, I think, was this Hawthorne.Funky modern stand???

 Original flat braces and scalloped guard, for a hundred bucks. Can't beat that for a solid pre-war original riding bike. Seen a couple bikes I sold in past years, including this Monark Super Deluxe, that had all it's paint stripped off it, and was clear coated. 

 Not my cup of tea.... but it's different and still is a nice bike. 


 

  Another nice Colson, black bike below, in middle  I'm guessing 1940 Asking price  $150 Good wheels, nice Colson lucky 7, nice guard and chain ring and solid frame with badge..ridable as is..... almost brought that home!Great pre-war bike.


----------



## vincev (Apr 8, 2018)

Great pics. Thanks for sharing.Good seeing you and the other Cabers.I have dealt with that unknown caber and he is a butt head.I wont sell him anymore stuff


----------



## bicycle larry (Apr 8, 2018)

thanks for the pictures !!!!! there great !!!  from bicycle larry


----------



## bricycle (Apr 16, 2018)

Vince, are you the unknown Caber?


----------



## the tinker (Apr 16, 2018)

bricycle said:


> Vince, are you the unknown Caber?





No one knows the Uknown Caber.    The Unknown Caber... He's everywhere, he's everywhere!


----------



## bricycle (Apr 16, 2018)

the tinker said:


> No one knows the Uknown Caber.    The Unknown Caber... He's everywhere, he's everywhere!



yea, I guess if he was known, then he very well couldn't be unknown....


----------



## mongeese (Apr 16, 2018)

Schwinn inspection ! Better look close


----------

